# PCE  parou no tempo?



## c.bernardino (7 Nov 2020 às 07:49)

Com algum espanto e passado uns 10 anos sem ver o mercado de estações fico com a ideia que a PCE parou no tempo... ou pior... regrediu. 

Neste momento a unidade exterior de sensores é genérica. Os sensores já não se separam? 

não podemos colocar o anemometro no topo do mastro, bem alto e o termometro 1,5 m do solo por exemplo?

Antes as PCE eram muito fiáveis!

E evolução não parece ter havido.

https://www.pce-instruments.com/esp...ra-casa-det_97435.htm?_list=qr.art&_listpos=6


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Nov 2020 às 11:16)

A PCE segue as pisadas do fabricante original chinês (têm apenas outro nome, tal como as Watson e afins no Reino Unido), e o fabricante original agora só faz estações all-in-one que ligam diretamente à Internet e são todas incorporadas ao estilo da Davis Vue. Muito inferiores às antigas em termos de versatilidade infelizmente.


----------

